# Interesting Incoming Today ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/NorthernFulmar/

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, a very interesting bird, what is the story w/this one?

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Terry, a very interesting bird, what is the story w/this one?
> 
> fp


Animal Control got a call about a Gull that couldn't fly. They went and picked it up and because of the time of day, I was the closest haven for the bird. They all thought it was a gull. I have since advised Animal Control that they did not have a gull but a Fulmar. I will be getting up very early in the AM to take it to the Wetlands & Wildlife Care Center. Fulmar's are rarely found inland and on land .. this one is in trouble and needs help. Hopefully tomorrow AM early will be fine for it.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulmar

Interesting that it is not uncommon for them to live 40 years!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulmar
> 
> Interesting that it is not uncommon for them to live 40 years!


Wonderful reference, Terri! Now .. if the Wetlands doesn't want this one, I can ASSume you are taking it on for the next 40 years  Just kidding!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Please let us know what the wildlife group has to say on this one, Terry.
I know you are busy, but it must be an interesting change to have this
one land on your doorstep.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Please let us know what the wildlife group has to say on this one, Terry.
> I know you are busy, but it must be an interesting change to have this
> one land on your doorstep.
> 
> fp


It is fascinating and wonderful to get some of these birds for a TINY time .. I can't afford to feed them nor know how. This is one of those Good Samaritan deals .. it's here for the night and gone in the morning to where it can be properly cared for. All I had to offer tonight was human tuna and fish based cat food .. the bird won't starve, but it's outta here in a heartbeat in the morning .. I'm not even gonna try with a bird like this .. nor should I nor should any of you.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

What a beautiful bird.  

Thank you for being the one to pick this bird up, you are an intricate and important part of this birds rescovery. You know exactly what to do...what not to do, and where to bring it in a timely matter. 

In behalf of birds everywhere.....thank you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, never heard of this bird. Very interesting and very cute little fella.
Best of luck with him.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for sharing this 'unusual' bird with us Terry.

_'Nesting birds and chicks can eject an evil smelling stomach oil up to 2 m, which repels unwanted visitors'_.

In addition to the above, taken from the link Terri provided, I also read the following from my Encyclopedia of North American Birds:

_When disturbed, the Northern Fulmer can regurgriate an unpleasant and smelly oil, *which was once collected both to fuel oil lamps and as a cure for various illnesses*._

Learning about birds outside the realm of pigeons is wonderful. I'm just sorry we sometimes learn about them because they have been presented to us ill or injured.  

Wishing the *BEST* for this little one.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The Fulmar didn't make the night. I checked on it late last night and it appeared to be doing OK. It was quite dead at 6 AM this morning when I went to get it and head to the Wetlands & Wildlife. 

There were no obvious injuries and no obvious signs of illness and the bird was in good flesh and feather. All I can guess is that it had a very grueling migratory flight that took a terrible toll.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO sorry....._may he/she rest in peace._


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry, Terry.
They are so good in hiding their illnesses.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry this bird didn't make it. Migration is such a tough journey! At least you were able to provide a warm, quiet, comfortable place for him to rest.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry the bird didn't survive.  Such a beauty. 
It had a nice quiet safe place to rest for the night and was able to pass peacefully. Sometimes that's all we can do.


----------

